# Systemordner unter win7 64bit wiederherstellen



## Spelmann (10. Mai 2010)

Hi.
Einige meiner Systemordner haben das Verschieben auf eine andere Partition nicht überlebt. Ich habe beim Einrichten des Rechners zwar immer fleißig Wiederherstellungspunkte erstellt, dabei aber nicht bemerkt, dass der Systemschutz noch gar nicht aktiviert war. Windows 7 hat dennoch die Wiederherstellungspunkte brav als erstellt gemeldet. Soviel zum besseren Windows 

TweakUi bekomme ich unter win7 64bit nicht zum laufen. Die Systemordner Downloads und Eigene Videos sind betroffen.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## brunlorenz (1. Juni 2010)

Das geht leider nicht, ausser du erstellst einen neuen User und kopierst dort alle Dateien hin
Dann löschst du den alten 
Grüsse, Lorenz


----------

